

The HTML Landscape - watermel0n
http://www.w3.org/html/landscape/

======
yogo
They simply need to have WebSQL as part of the standard. For anything other
than trivial apps IndexedDB is a step back. This is the work of the NoSQL
movement, pure fuckery. And it's also a shame Google removed it from packaged
apps.

